# naturalistic leo viv *update* PIC HEAVY



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

ok, ive updated my leos' viv abit i have added some tunnels for her made from pringle pots and also some more wood and plants also some reindeer moss. theextra wood has created so many places for her to hide and climb and she seems to love her tunnels, i reset the sand every night so i can see where shes' been walking and her footprints are everywhere so i'd assume shes happy in her home still hehe

full front shot









i still have the central 2 caves there her favourite hides









under the cork bark here is a slate hide i made which creates a dual hide under the wood and in the actual slate hide









added reindeer moss and spagnhum moss onto the wood









the entrance to the pringle pot tunnels covered with some sand and driftwood

























extra driftwood to climb on/under









some more air dry grass and the cork bark layered to create space in betwen the layers to climb and hide

















would love you guys feedback as last time, really appreciated you guys taking time to comment on my last post so thanks : victory:


----------



## ObsessedWithSerpents (Sep 2, 2009)

brilliant man, be proud of it:no1::notworthy:. just what do you use to heat it?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks good although there does seem to be alot of sand, i'd have thought a light dusting was better as their substrate is sandy, rockey, stoney and dry clay sort of stuff


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

i use a 17x11 heatmat on a stat i get good temps 88-92 at the hot end, yes matt the sand is just my personal preference and ive witnessed her digging on quite a few occasions so she seems to like it : victory:
at the hot end the sand is 1cm thick max and at the cool end where she digs is 2-3 cm


----------

